# Dog poop sparks shoot out in the south



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It's one of those... w.t.f. stories you'll read at first in disbelief. Then again, considering where it's at... go figure. Lol. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12869141


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

One more reason to stick to fish...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

qwerty said:


> One more reason to stick to fish...


hahaaha I agree


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I was surprised.... and then significantly less surprised when I read it was in Rural Mississipi...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW 

People are crazy!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Only in USA


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

dl88dl said:


> Only in USA


Having lived a significant portion of my life in the U.S.A., I have to say that it's not all like that...and often the media tends to sensationalize the image we get of that country. 

But strange things are bound to happen in a country who's population is 11x that of our own.


----------

